# school paper, have a couple of questions



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post here, and I have to interview a police officer for a school paper, I called my local PD And they said I would have to wait till Monday, but the problem is the paper is due tomorrow, stupid me for waiting till last minute... So I was wondering if maybe one of the police officers on here, in or around the Boston area could answer the questions and either post them here or email them back to me at [email protected]... Thanks to all that were able to help me.

Questions...
1. name and brief information about the yourself.

2.	What does a person need to do to become a police officer in your
organization?

3.	Briefly describe what a candidate must do at each step of the hiring 
process

4.	what you thought was the easiest part (or step) and most challenging 
part of the process and why?


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

WSC? Paper for Dr. McDonald???


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

nope, for bhcc lol they must get the questions from the same place


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

1. name and brief information about yourself.***** notice the shouldnt have been in there


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

nope for bhcc


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

2. Be a non-procrastinator.


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

wow talk about double posts, i didnt realize your first 5 posts had to be checked first before being posted...lol


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, I go to Westfield, and for my Law Enforcement and Society class last semester, we had to interview a police officer - ask any questions we, as "youngins'" hoping to enter Law Enforcement, wanted to know the answers to. Awesome assignment


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> 2. Be a non-procrastinator.


3. Be prepared and on time.. do not wait until the last minute to prepare for any of the steps in the process.


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I know the only reason i waited to last minute was because i work 56 hours a week, and take 4 classes


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I know the only reason i waited to last minute was because i work 56 hours a week, and take 4 classes


In my business we call that not taking responsibility for your actions. Was this assignment given yesterday?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

tmg said:


> 1. name and brief information about the yourself.
> 
> *Senor Mario Esperanza. Capitao publico transido.*
> 
> ...


*The biggest challenge was finding one of those sombrero's that matched my sports jacket.*

*Hope this helps...*

But seriously,

*I *spend the next couple of hours typing and answering your questions completely and all you have to do is print *my* work?

When I'm done, can I come over and shovel your driveway and wax your car?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> *The biggest challenge was finding one of those sombrero's that matched my sports jacket.*
> 
> *Hope this helps...*
> 
> ...


 thats fuckin awesome 94C!!!!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Should have done it earlier, you sir are sol


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks to all that were maybe kinda gonna help lol, most likely not....but i was able to get and interview with a police officer in one of my other classes


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good for you. Endeavor to persevere...
Or you could just judge us all by comments like mr. positive=94c


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> Good for you. Endeavor to persevere...
> Or you could just judge us all by comments like mr. positive=94c


I can see it now....

Questions...
1. name and brief information about the yourself.
*cut and paste
*2. What does a person need to do to become a police officer in your
organization?
*cut and paste
*3. Briefly describe what a candidate must do at each step of the hiring 
process
*cut and paste
*4. what you thought was the easiest part (or step) and most challenging 
part of the process and why?
*cut and paste*

E-Mail professor. Done.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Call the Russell Police,


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

94c said:


> I can see it now....
> 
> Questions...
> 1. name and brief information about the yourself.
> ...


actually I had to form a paper from the information that I got from the inteview, what college assignment would simply consist of an interview like that for a paper, its okay I do realize not everyone goes to school for a criminal justice degree to become a police officer, so I don't blame you for being ignorant with mostly likely no form of higher education


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww sheeeeet


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Koz...popcorn and a beer please 

int:


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

tmg88 said:


> actually I had to form a paper from the information that I got from the inteview, what college assignment would simply consist of an interview like that for a paper, its okay I do realize not everyone goes to school for a criminal justice degree to become a police officer, _so I don't blame you for being ignorant with mostly likely no form of higher education_


Oh my, that was un called for. When you come to a forum site such as this one full of law enforcement/public safety personel and tell some sob story about how your paper is due in however many days it was and you're not going to be able to get an interview and blah blah blah yadda yadda yadda. The fact that you expected that no one was going to bust your stones for your procrastination was _ignorant_. SO on that note I will sit back and enjoy some popcorn and soda pop (i'm working no beerinch: ) and await someone elses reply.
Good day sir:musicboo: :2up:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

tmg88 said:


> actually I had to form a paper from the information that I got from the inteview, what college assignment would simply consist of an interview like that for a paper, its okay I do realize not everyone goes to school for a criminal justice degree to become a police officer, so I don't blame you for being ignorant with mostly likely no form of higher education


really bad idea, kid.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

tmg88 said:


> actually I had to form a paper from the information that I got from the inteview, what college assignment would simply consist of an interview like that for a paper, its okay I do realize not everyone goes to school for a criminal justice degree to become a police officer, so I don't blame you for being ignorant with mostly likely no form of higher education


Don't be banging on people from this site you MORON. You came to us for help. Then you send a salvo at one of the more respected people here because he didn't give you the answer you wanted. A true ASSCLOWN larva. Can't wait to see you in the real world when you grow up.
I'm TUNA and I approve this message.:sb:


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I apologize for being an "ass clown" my comment was unacceptable and immature


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey J.A.P do you think that this guy could make it for a late entry into the douche bag of the month award??
Maybe we could just push him into the first entry for March.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor kid.....never stood a chance.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Is he really djgj??


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

tmg88 said:


> I apologize for being an "ass clown" my comment was unacceptable and immature


Now wouldn't it be a hoot if someone with the initials TMG from the Cambridge area, in his early twenties, and attending Bunker Hill Community College actually existed?

Wouldn't be too difficult to pick that out of a civil service list, now would it?

But maybe I'm giving you too much credit. You'll probably grow up to be a kool-ade drinking para-legal, sitting in Starbucks, with your poodle tied to the door, telling everyone you'll be a lawyer someday.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

94c said:


> Now wouldn't it be a hoot if someone with the initials TMG from the Cambridge area, in his early twenties, and attending Bunker Hill Community College actually existed?
> 
> Wouldn't be too difficult to pick that out of a civil service list, now would it?
> 
> But maybe I'm giving you too much credit. You'll probably grow up to be a kool-ade drinking para-legal, sitting in Starbucks, with your poodle tied to the door, telling everyone you'll be a lawyer someday.


... and lives in Cambridge!


----------



## tmg88 (Feb 23, 2008)

man im getting my ass kicked lol... I did mean my apology like I said it was uncalled for and immature, I just dont enjoy getting flammed for asking a couple of questions


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

You didn't get "flammed" for asking questions; you got "flammed" for being a complete and total douche bag.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I tried to delete the thread TMG, I really did, but I keep getting denied.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

tmg88 said:


> man im getting my ass kicked lol... I did mean my apology like I said it was uncalled for and immature, I just dont enjoy getting *flammed* for asking a couple of questions


With all your college edumacation, didn't you learn aboot
speel cheek?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

It's like a "tale of two 94c's" 
In on ask-a-cop thread he's ruthless. In the othe he is giving good, peaceful advice on appealing a ticket.
94c, you truly are a renaissance man. :lol:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> With all your college edumacation, didn't you learn aboot
> speel cheek?


He goes to BHCC...its like the 13th grade.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

MM1799 said:


> It's like a "tale of two 94c's"
> In on ask-a-cop thread he's ruthless. In the othe he is giving good, peaceful advice on appealing a ticket.
> 94c, you truly are a renaissance man. :lol:


Ever since we switched insurance to Harvard Pilgrim I'm having difficulty in finding the right doctor to balance my meds.

Difficulty in find the right doctor to balance my meds.
Ever since we switched insurance.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Community college has taught him well...hope you plan on joining the service if you want a job in MA kid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

tmg88 said:


> man im getting my ass kicked lol... I did mean my apology like I said it was uncalled for and immature, I just dont enjoy getting flammed for asking a couple of questions


Well... what do you think was going to happen? You are on a law enforcement website. The majority of people posting are sworn police officers, not some naval-gazing twentysomething posting like an internet tough guy. I can guarantee that you would be busting out with some yes sir's if you were face to face with some of the people who posted in this thread. People get tired of it here.

Two of the reasons you got 'flammed' is that you are a procrastinator and made excuses. Two things that pretty much set off the Bullshit detectors around here.

Other than that, welcome to the site.


----------

